# Incra Miter 1000HD on sale at Rockler's for $119.99 + free shipping



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

FYI to those wanting this miter gage. It's $70 off with free shipping

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21539&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V2327


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

If I didn't already have one, I would be all over this. Great deal. 
Thanks kdc.


----------

